# Anyone every do any mods to an OC Frenzy?



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I mainly use it for running shark baits but would really like to add a depth finder if possible has anyone ever done this ?

thanks


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It's a pretty small 'yak, so i don't think many people are using it as a fishing platform. But, if the shoe fits, wear it. The installation would be just like any other.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't put a flushmount too far forward, you'll have to learn how to weld plastic real fast. :whistling:


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Brother mounted to flush mounts just behind the seat on each side. Fished in it for years caught tons of fish....not easiest fishing when wind is blowing but will work.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks I figured it probably wasn't that good of an idea, when paddling out at night I do take some flips on large waves coming back in and it sucks I imagine the depth finder might not make it with some of the things that have happened over the last 10 years. Maybe I should look at something a little larger and a little more multi purpose, thanks for the tips.


----------



## msquared (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is a pic of my Tandem Catamaran Kayak w/ motor mod.
Easy to assemble in 15 mins without tools, zero cuts or drills into kayaks.
Worked great for fishing and scalloping.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

msquared said:


> Here is a pic of my Tandem Catamaran Kayak w/ motor mod.
> Easy to assemble in 15 mins without tools, zero cuts or drills into kayaks.
> Worked great for fishing and scalloping.
> View attachment 94698


Only problem motoring (gas/electric) is having to register the dern thing!!!

Cool looking setup!!!:thumbup:


----------



## msquared (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah...No big deal. Only cost $28 to register (One of the Kayaks). I was kinda wishing to get stopped by the Marine Patrol - I was 100% legal.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Was about to say. Which one do you register?????


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

sweet set up, there are a lot of times I wish I had some extra power. I was a few miles off the coast in SC one time going against an outgoing Tide and it really sucked, the paddle back was brutal.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

tigershark said:


> I mainly use it for running shark baits but would really like to add a depth finder if possible has anyone ever done this ?
> 
> thanks


Easily installed a cheap fishfinder and 2 flush mount rod holders. Plus, a lot of extra pad eyes and an upgraded seat.

The Frenzy, although small, is a VERY stable fishing machine, much more stable than most of the mid-grade kayaks out there that are 12-14ft. Everyone should own one.:thumbup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Legjslie said:


> I was a few miles off the coast in SC one time going against an outgoing Tide and it really sucked, the paddle back was brutal.


Goodbye.


----------

